#ubuntu-leadership 2011-11-07
 * Cheesehead drops in, humming quietly to himself
<philipballew> hey! i was wondering if anyone here could say i am a nice person in my wiki as i am putting my name in the hat for loco counsel
<philipballew> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/philipballew
<philipballew> Cheesehead, I am looking foreword to my session! i have had some good discussion questions come to mind. gonna be good
<philipballew> it is on my calender
<jrgifford> OH CRAP, philipballew is going for loco council. Means I have to pretend to be friends or something....
<philipballew> Actually I hate you jrgifford
<philipballew> You make me look bad because your just to cool :)
<jrgifford> I love you too philipballew. ;)
<jrgifford> hey, want to join me for a Ubuntu Power users evangelism session with the ubuntu missouri folks? :)
<philipballew> yes i do.
<jrgifford> awesome. #ubuntu-missouri
<philipballew> do you think jrgifford you might write a recommendation anytime?
<philipballew> but we have only known each other a month or so so maybe n
<philipballew> ot
<philipballew> I joined
<jrgifford> I've watched you do stuff in the past, so I'd be fine with it. :)
<philipballew> alright.
 * philipballew links jrgifford with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/philipballew
 * jrgifford reads philipballew's fancy wikipage
 * Cheesehead sees he's missed a lot...
<philipballew> Cheesehead, !!! hello
<Cheesehead> philipballew: Hello. Glad you're excited about the IRC sessions. I am too.
<philipballew> it is pretty awesome. I am excited. I feel it is something i can do
<philipballew> and do well
<Cheesehead> philipballew: Did you happen to see https://plus.google.com/116428448573403038184
<Cheesehead> ?
<philipballew> yeah, your in my circle!
<Cheesehead> Meh, wrong link.
<Cheesehead> Nov 3, I sent around a G+ thread for time-zone alternatiive comments.
<Cheesehead> No responses. (But sometimes that's the nature of G+ on a busy day...)
<philipballew> im a twitter man myself mainly
<Cheesehead> Then I'll *paste it here* for you:
<Cheesehead> The options I came up with:
<Cheesehead> 1) Do nothing - Keep NA/EUR friendly times.
<Cheesehead> 2) Do the same session twice in one day, 12 hours apart.
<Cheesehead> 3) Do the same session twice in the same week, (Tue at 1201, Thu at 0001)
<Cheesehead> 4) Do two different sessions (different trainers) in one day, 12 hours apart.
<Cheesehead> 5) Do only one session, rotate hours between weeks (1st at 0001, 14th at 1201)
<Cheesehead> 6) Do one session at 1201, NA/EUR friendly. Ignore 0001 until some trainers show up from other parts of the world, then revisit the issue in December.
<Cheesehead> Which one or two seems most reeasonable to you?
<philipballew> would need to think about that
<Cheesehead> Uh-oh. I already stated the game show music...
<Cheesehead> s/stated/started
 * Cheesehead sweats as he tries to stop the game show music before the bomb goes off.
<Cheesehead> Drat. My high pressure tactics scared him off again..
<bkerensa> akgraner: I'm sending postcards to our loco's top contributors on appreciation day
<NRWlion> hello team
<NRWlion> hmmm nobody seems to be here
<NRWlion> wb pleia2 and valorie
 * YoBoY is tired to receive mails
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-11-08
<YoBoY> bonjour
<YoBoY> 132 volunteers to make an ubuntu party in Paris, now I know why I'm always tired ^^"
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-11-09
<YoBoY> bonjour
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-11-10
<YoBoY> good morning
<Cheesehead> Hello
<Cheesehead> The EMEA Membership board is meeting at 2000 UTC today (five hours from now) in #ubuntu-meeting. Anyone who wants to support (or oppsose) my Ubuntu Membership application is welcome!
<jrgifford> Cheesehead: i'll be there.
<jrgifford> to support you of course. :P
<Cheesehead> jrgifford: Thank you!
<jrgifford> :)
<akgraner> ok so I thought about all the confusion this team name was causing
<akgraner> so here's an idea
<akgraner> since anyone can start a project let's just make this a project the L.E.A.D. Project - Leadership Education Appreciation Development Project
<akgraner> this way we're a project, we aren't a competing team and we cover all the basis concerning leadership etc and we have at least 2 CC members working with the project
<akgraner> Think about it - and let's get this name thing fixed then go from there - the mission statement is "to be a resource to help mentor leaders within the Ubuntu community" and we can define some more concise goals  thoughts
<akgraner> I didn't mean "is" as I decided  - I meant is as in what I am thinking aloud...but you all let me know what you think - I'd like to get this taken care of as soon as possible
<akgraner> the Vancouver team now has the LoCo leadership handbook - they'll get in mallard and gets some version control in place then once it's formatted we will review it and send it to the LC, CC and Jono.
<akgraner> Ubuntu Community Appreciation Day is gaining traction so that's a good think  - also if you tweet or dent a thank you please tag it with #thxubuntu
<akgraner> in one of the sessions at UDS I believe someone is going to start tracking that hashtag
<bkerensa> akgraner: You forgot one thing in News :P
<akgraner> What was that?
<akgraner> UCAD?
<akgraner> we have next week to cover it again :-)  but was there something else?
<bkerensa> Results from RMB
<akgraner> when did it go out
<bkerensa> Uhh I think yesterday or the day before
<bkerensa> idk I saw you got cc'ed
<akgraner> if after the 6th then it's in the next issue
<bkerensa> well Ubuntu News got cc'ed
<bkerensa> oh :P
<bkerensa> akgraner: Any plans for us to print the manual were working on
<bkerensa> perhaps even a limited amount?
<akgraner> bkerensa, we need to get it tweaked first and vancouver certainly knows what they are doing there
<akgraner> it will be in a format that can be printed easily enough if someone wants to cover the cost
<akgraner> but let's get it in the right format then go from there
<bkerensa> indeed
<akgraner> I've already been asked when it will be ready to translate
<akgraner> so one step at a time
<bkerensa> akgraner: But its not even complete yet atleast it wasnt when I checked it last week?
<akgraner> :-) but it is exciting
<akgraner> bkerensa, there is no way we can include everything
<bkerensa> akgraner: True
<akgraner> it was meant to be an overview that teams can tweak
<akgraner> if we make it too big then people with limited bandwidth can't downlaod it
<akgraner> so I kept in a manageable size
<bkerensa> Yeah :D
<akgraner> once Randall reviews it - he'll let us know what he thinks still needs some work then we can collaborate with him to get the rest of it worked out
<bkerensa> well looks like work on 12.04 documentation is going to get underway soon
<akgraner> we're already working on edition 7 so I am sure the docs stuff is being worked on too
<akgraner> bkerensa, I'll get you some interview questions next week
<bkerensa> kk
<akgraner> I'm setting up a new website and trying to get ustream to work right now and well ustream is NOT playing nice
<akgraner> well flash is not playing nice I should say
<SilverLion> hey there
<akgraner> hey  :-) I am going to scream I need to be able to check one little box so I can record and for some reason I can
<akgraner> can't even
<akgraner> so not in a good mood
 * bkerensa is setting up his CRM which SugarCRM sponsored
<Cheesehead> Thanks again tho everyone who showed up for my Ubuntu membership application!
<DarwinSurvivor> no problem Cheesehead, congratulations again on getting in
<jrgifford> congrats Cheesehead!!
<pleia2> congrats Cheesehead :)
<philipballew> Cheesehead, congrats
<Cheesehead> Thanks1
<Cheesehead> !
<philipballew> how's ubuntu leadership team doing this week Cheesehead
<akgraner> ok so I think we need to re-name it to be a project
<akgraner> LEAD - Leadership Education Appreciation Development or something like that
<akgraner> that way no one confuses us with teams and we become a true resource project
<akgraner> that was the biggest issue people had at UDS with us being a team - so in my mind it's an easy fix
<akgraner> but you all think about it
<philipballew> we could put it up to a vote
<akgraner> and think of a better acronym too :-)
<akgraner> well the name will have to change
<akgraner> no question about that
 * philipballew agrees with akgraner 
<akgraner> but if we call it a project we'll get more support in the long run as well
<akgraner> let's shot for getting that done by the end of next week - so we can move past this and get on to other things
<akgraner> shoot even
<philipballew> If i am going to be giving leadership advise here I am going to need to be able to say its name and feel good about it
<philipballew> i can email the list
<akgraner> I'll email the list and summarize the concerns etc
<akgraner> just give me a day to get it all together
<philipballew> I can do it today if you are busy easily
<akgraner> philipballew, can you compose it in a googledoc - I just want to make sure everything that needs to get mentioned does
<akgraner> would you mind letting me read through it and add to it (if necessary)
<akgraner> you can send it - there are just some wording that needs to be included
<philipballew> I can do that if you would like. That would not be a problem. what exactly would you like in there?
<philipballew> thats not in the channel log here?
<akgraner> Won't know until I see your draft :-)  Take a stab - I probably won't have to change anything but want to make sure we cover all our bases in order to get maximum support from other teams etc
<philipballew> alright. I will do it in about 30 minutes probably. if not, then this evening
<akgraner> Thank you soooo much!
<philipballew> its my pleasure
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-11-13
<SilverLion> hey there!
<SilverLion> re
